# Fergus And Cora were here....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a lovely afternoon meeting the gorgeous Cora and of course the big anticipated arrival of wee Fergus 

I'm trying to upload my 48pics/videos (!!!) but Photobucket is objecting to the vast quantity at the moment but will get it sorted 

What beautiful puppies , so laid back and confident , not phased in the least. A real credit to Mandy. 

Loved catching up at last with the lovely Karen and her beautiful daughter Ellis and of course the cockapoo granny herself Mandy ... They travelled down in style in 1st class with ElaineR coming along for company . Debs came through from Glasgow with the delicious Cora and we all met at my parents house as they have a big garden for the pups to roam freely. 

Must get my photos sorted and will post ASAP , hope they're all having safe journeys home and I look forward to hearing all about Fergus's final homecoming with his new big brother and sister 

He couldn't be going to a better home ...

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh wow, sounds like you've all had such a fab day Mairi, I can't wait to see all these photos. Were you tempted to try and smuggle a puppy away under your jacket?! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Also a HUGE *Thank You * to Karen for the gorgeous collar she gave me for Molly... Can't wait to try it on her when she's back her holidays and to Mandy too for the yummy doggy treats for Molly !! Sure they won't last long...

It was Most generous...

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

V tempted lottie... They were both just so cuddly 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Photobucket doing my head in!!!! 

Need to go back to my own place and do it on my iPad 

Karen's daughter got lots of good photos as did the others..

xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't wait for photos. How very cool to have a mini meet like that.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Excited to see pics  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Mairi thank you sooooo much for a wonderful day,delicious spread of food and for putting up with us all lol,had such a good time.I was absolutely fine until i got home and saw his empty playpen,that set me off,i knew it would but he has the best home in the world as does his sister cora and of course i will see him on here too.Looking firward to seeing the pics but not the ones of me lol xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Mandy, I can imagine you finding it hard but you know you've done the very best by him , not least sending him to the best possible home ...he'll will be in the very best of hands. 

Was lovely to catch up properly...

Photos (and videos soon) coming your way.....

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like a great day! I got a little pic sent to me and Fergus and Cora looked beautiful.. Can't wait for the pics Mairi!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures, sounds like a wonderful time, the puppies sound just too perfect.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok ..

In car on way from picking him up (with Karens daughter Ellis )










Doesn't she look so chuffed with him..










Fergus 
































































Cora...





































Brother and Sis...





































Cuddles....



















Granny Mandy popping the Proseco as Fergus waits patiently.... 



















Videos to follow.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, what lovely puppies, such chunky curly cuddly perfection!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wow! What fab photos! I have never seen such an amazing coat on any puppy as these! What fabulous lush thick cuddly coated puppies! They would definitely win the bonnie pup competition!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh I just want to SQUEEEEEEZE them!!

Karen's daughter is beautiful, she looks very pleased with their new addition. Were Cora and Fergus pleased to be reunited?

Good job on the photos Mairi! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely fab pics soooooo cute yeh apart from the ones of me lol.Elaine just sent me this video xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Cora and Fergus are both gorgeous!!!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are such fluffy bums!! Teddy bears!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful photos - Did Cora and Fergus recognise each other?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah great video by Elaine 

Yeah they definitely recognised each other...if my videos would work you would see!!!

Ill set to it!!! 

They are really stunning puppies and sooo good!! 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This was taken as soon as we arrived...straight into the garden for a pee...what a clever boy 



They're first meeting...sorry girls , I obviously never captured Cora coming in after all that drama!!! 



Cuddles with granny 



Playing with my sis 




Enjoy 

xxx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Two of the most gorgeous Cockapoos I have ever seen :love-eyes:...chunky, cuddly balls of fluff. Very, very lucky ladies


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

One word... FAB


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwwww theyre wonderful!!! I finally got to read the card i got from karen once i found my reading glasses and got so emotional reading it,was so lovely xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Great job Mandy!! Such lovely heathy happy puppies!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Final couple.... 



Saying farewell to each other


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonderful pictures and videos of the most stunning puppies.
Silly me sitting here with tears running down my cheeks looking at them.
Enjoy your lovely puppies x


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Had an absolutely fabulous day!!!!! Thank you so much Mairi for your 5* hospitality ( sorry to leave you with all the dishes) food was delicious and fizzy plonk equally appealing lol... Great to meet the very lucky Karen and her absolutely beautiful daughter Ellis, and Debs the lovely mum of fluff ball Cora... Absolutely brilliant... and very special... To watch two special siblings roll around among the shrubs like they'd never been apart.... Had such a laugh on the train journey... Especially both of us getting trapped between two doors that wouldn't open for us... Thought Mandy was going to pee herself laughing!!! But we did blag ourselves into 1st class for journey home too... Classy birds eh Mandy!!!!! Thanks to everŷone...within 5 minutes I felt like I'd known you all for aaaaaages!!!!!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry the videos aren't great...not very long either!!! 

xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

What a lovely afternoon we had  So great to meet everybody and see Cora and Fergus have so much fun playing together 

Thank you so much Mairi for hosting and providing all that lovely food (and the bubbles!) 

Love the videos of them playing together  

Here are a few photos I managed to take:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

ElaineR said:


> Had an absolutely fabulous day!!!!! Thank you so much Mairi for your 5* hospitality ( sorry to leave you with all the dishes) food was delicious and fizzy plonk equally appealing lol... Great to meet the very lucky Karen and her absolutely beautiful daughter Ellis, and Debs the lovely mum of fluff ball Cora... Absolutely brilliant... and very special... To watch two special siblings roll around among the shrubs like they'd never been apart.... Had such a laugh on the train journey... Especially both of us getting trapped between two doors that wouldn't open for us... Thought Mandy was going to pee herself laughing!!! But we did blag ourselves into 1st class for journey home too... Classy birds eh Mandy!!!!! Thanks to everŷone...within 5 minutes I felt like I'd known you all for aaaaaages!!!!!!!!


Ah you're so very welcome Elaine.... Loved having you all. 

You and Mandy were quite the glamourous duo coming off the train...not surprised you blagged your way into first class!! 

Hopefully we'll all meet again soon

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw lovely pics Debs 

You have an absolute stunner in Cora...I'll be showing many people her photo 

Lovely to meet you

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> What a lovely afternoon we had  So great to meet everybody and see Cora and Fergus have so much fun playing together
> 
> Thank you so much Mairi for hosting and providing all that lovely food (and the bubbles!)
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for coming along,it was lovely to see you and cora,cant believe how much she has changed already,what a little doll she is. xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love that last photo of Mandy and Cora 

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow Fergus, what a glamorous granny you have!!

Lovely chilled out, well adjusted puppies. Put me down for a cookies and cream one like Fergus please


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Ah you're so very welcome Elaine.... Loved having you all.
> 
> You and Mandy were quite the glamourous duo coming off the train...not surprised you blagged your way into first class!!
> 
> ...


Mairi,it was so funny when we got stuck between carriages,one door wouldnt open the the other closed behind us and wouldnt open either,i seriously thought i was going to wet myself laughing,that could only happen to us...and yeh pair of posh birds we were in first class x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't wait for an update from Karen.... 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> Mairi,it was so funny when we got stuck between carriages,one door wouldnt open the the other closed behind us and wouldnt open either,i seriously thought i was going to wet myself laughing,that could only happen to us...and yeh pair of posh birds we were in first class x


Can imagine the carry on.....

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Wow Fergus, what a glamorous granny you have!!
> 
> Lovely chilled out, well adjusted puppies. Put me down for a cookies and cream one like Fergus please


I think there may be a queue...what says you Elaine??!!   

You'll be missing the wee man too I'm sure... 

xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Love all the photos Mairi and Debs... They are both proper little posers X


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol.... Brian is folding as I speak lol!!!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol.... Brian is folding as I speak lol!!!!!!


We have a whole year to work on him,in the meantime keep showing him pics of fergus lol xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How on earth could he say no to that wee face 

xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling Mandŷ cos I've even got separation issues lol!!!!! I keep seeing the two of them rolling around together .. And wee Fergus lying dozing on the table of the train:/


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling Mandŷ cos I've even got separation issues lol!!!!! I keep seeing the two of them rolling around together .. And wee Fergus lying dozing on the table of the train:/


I was absolutely fine until the train arrived in aberdeen then i started dreading seeing his playpen,i knew it would upset me and it really did but i know he couldnt be in better hands,i just miss him xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> How on earth could he say no to that wee face
> 
> xxx


Mairi... I'm the boss lol... But has to be truly wanted by OH too... And he will not be able to resist cos he's a big softie X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Mandy, sorry your missing him, how could you not? You did such a fab job with these pups and had that extra special time with little Fergus. You will always have a special bond with him especially and like he remembered Cora, he will remember you when you meet again. Cuddle your poos and take comfort from them. You did a fab job! Xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! You lucky ladies! 

Ah those thick fluffy coats!.....Biscuit had one like that before he came curlier. I used to just love the feeling of his coat brushing past my legs....so soft! 

Stunning puppies with a very glamorous granny Mandy too! xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

mandym said:


> I was absolutely fine until the train arrived in aberdeen then i started dreading seeing his playpen,i knew it would upset me and it really did but i know he couldnt be in better hands,i just miss him xxx


Aw bless!!! He has a fabulous home and its because you care so much that you make the transition for these little puppies that bit easier ..for them ..and for their lucky new families


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew just read all that .....where to start I can only reiterate and thank Mairi so much for her most generous hospitality and for providing us the opportunity to meet up in Stirling drastically cutting down my journey North of the border and enabling Debs to come with the beautiful Cora, a fab opportunity for us to meet her. Thanks to Mandy and Elaine for bringing Prince Fergus to meet at Stirling again going over and above but helping me so much and of course the hugest thanks, respect and more than appreciatation to team Mandym for allowing me the honour of offering a forever loving home to a very beautiful, special 'wee' man who is happily asleep at the moment.
Photobucket is also playing silly beggars....have video of the big Fergus reveal to Wilf and Mable and also of them playing outside. Where next doors German Sherperd nearly got his head stuck trying to get under the fence lol. 
Fergus has used his puppy loo twice, has poo'd outside ....good boy....he barked at W and M when they came in lol then Wilf barked but he just wanted Fergus' teddy ...lots of sniffing but all positive, it quietened down then once Fergus stopped playing Mable just kept going and sniffing him... Now Fergus is asleep Wilfs going around giving every where an extra smell ...will post pics/ videos when I can.
Lovely to meet you all ladies, will definitely have to do it again, could just about work out what you were all saying lol ....looking forward to the peeing on the train video


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

All sounds very positive Karen ... Have you got a fancy puppy loo too?? 

These puppies don't know their born these days!!! ..... 

Have a good night tonight and look forward to your pics/videos 

Lovely to meet you at last and your lovely daughter ... She's a real credit to you ..tell her I said "Hi"... She must think we're mental!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: :jumping: :twothumbs: :congrats: :jumping: :twothumbs: :congrats: :jumping: :twothumbs: :congrats: :jumping: :twothumbs:

Welcome home Fergus and congratulations Karen! What an amazing set of photos and videos. Such gorgeous Poos...Mandy you should be very proud roud: 

Can't wait to see the home welcome video Karen. So pleased all is going well. I look forward to watching him grow and meeting him in person at some point in the not too distant future!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds like he is going to settle in just fine but i knew he would,he just looked so relaxed and happy when i left.he is one very very lucky puppy.love the pic you sent,he looks very much at home already and it made me smile xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great to hear that the introductions went so well with Wilf and Mable! Wow.. A new pup in the house! Well done Fergus for using your loo! Good boy! 

Hope you have a quiet night! Looking forward to hearing all about the interactions over the next few days!

Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I absolutely love the picture of them looking through the window at each other. My favorite!!! I am very happy for you and can't wait to see more.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What an amazing day you all had, what amazing photos/vidoes and what amazing puppies So in all totally amazing. Cannot wait to see the introduction video to wilf and Mable. Hearing about and seeing them is so heart lifting.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

What fantastic pics of 2 gorgeous pups 
Can't wait to see the video footage Karen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I made my loo last week , I posted pictures on the end of Ruth's thread....he's used it everytime and took himself to it to poo after breakfast xxx
I should have rustled one up yesterday Mairi


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh....I see! Will have to look back at the pics now 

Glad Fergus is performing well of his throne 

I feel a little deflated today .... Like Boxing Day(!!) ... All the excitement is over 

We just need lots of 'Fergus fixes' to keep us going...no pressure Karen!!!  

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The stuff fom my phone still won't upload I keep I patiently waiting xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I love this forum!! Just sitting here reading the posts since my last post and feeling very soft! Think it may be lack of sleep from waking constantly to check Bracken isn't nibbling her stitches! Love all the pics and will watch the vids on my laptop. Can't wait to see the big meet with Wilf and Mable! Hope today has continued to go as well as yesterday for the three of them! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am almost speechless ... what a wonderful thread, full of emotions here ... So happy for you all


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up with so many gorgeous photo's and video's of these amazing puppies, they really are such stars, so glad all you ladies had such a lovely time meeting each other and getting extra puppy cuddle time. very emotional. xx


----------

